# P99 Ammo Test?



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Who has tried to find the best ammo for thier P99?

I'm kind of an information junkie on things I enjoy and am intrested in anyone elses results. I've searched an found lots of info on what people shoot in thier 99 and lots of results as far as reliability and opinions on defensive ammo, but I'd like to see if any ammo is signifigantly more accurate than another.

I'm thinking of getting maybe 5 brands of ammo an shooting for groups, rotating brand/type of load and see if I can see tell a difference. I've tried this before with other guns and some seem to shoot the same with about any ammo while others seem to really favor a certain brand. I really enjoy some of the magazine tests that do this, and am often suprised at the different results. If somone had a link to a test like this for the P99 that would be a great starting point

So far I've only shot the cheaper stuff, WWB, Blazer Brass and some Remington bulk stuff. This is my main standby ammo for practice. 

So if you've done some head to head testing lets see the results, otherwise any suggestions on what to try would be great to help me decide where to start. I can't buy a box of everything, but at least 5 samples, maybe more.


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Self defense ammo and small groups................why?


Using target ammo you should get good groupings, of course because you are practicing.


The only reason you should be buying SD ammo is to see if it will cycle.

In a time where you have to use your firearm to defend your life, you will not be putting additional bullets into the first one you shot.
Nerves and adrenaline will be working against you, I have never ever seen a report where all bullets used in self defense were in a tight group.




I've seen tons of pics where either victims or criminals were shot, the bullets were in a area, but inches or feet apart.


Buy some Speer Gold Dot 147gr, it cycles great and isnt to blunt nose so it will cycle great in a Walther P99 just fine.
Dont worry about buying +P or +P+ loads, its not like you are JUST shooting those loads, use them for your SD mags.

Hydrashocks sometimes stuck everyother bullet on the feed ramp because they are so flat on the end on the bullet.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

rogue007 said:


> Self defense ammo and small groups................why?
> 
> Using target ammo you should get good groupings, of course because you are practicing.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.

I think you may have missed the point of my post. For self defense use I already feel plenty confident with the accuracy level of what I've been shooting. The only thing I said about self defense ammo is that I've seen TONS of discussion on it....and that's not what I'm looking for.

I'm intrested in what punches holes in paper the best. Lot's of good target ammo out there and without trying all of it I was wondering if anyone has found what works best, if anything. Is the P99 the type of gun where better ammo doesn't make a big difference?

And no, target shooting isn't why I bought this gun, but I'm intrested in ALL aspects of this piece. A day or two shooting for groups with different ammo sounds like a fun time to me. Once I figure out the best I can do with this gun, I'd like to see what kind of advantage I can get with different ammo.For no other reason than just to know. If you saw my last report in the mountains I generally consider an 8" plate a good target at different ranges for fast/self defense practice.

I already know the cheap stuff is great for practice, and I plan on running some self defense rounds soon just to make sure they cycle well (I have confidence they will).

This is just for exploring one more limit of the gun..and mine:mrgreen:


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry I missed your point...............lets see if we can get back on track here.




----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

My 9mm shoots better with 124gr than with 115gr


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

uncut said:


> My 9mm shoots better with 124gr than with 115gr


I'll have to try that :smt023


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

uncut said:


> My 9mm shoots better with 124gr than with 115gr


Mine as well. I ended up carrying 124gr Speer Gold Dot SOC, since I was able to order a couple cases online for cheap.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

rogue007 said:


> Buy some Speer Gold Dot 147gr, it cycles great and isnt to blunt nose so it will cycle great in a Walther P99 just fine.
> ...
> 
> Hydrashocks sometimes stuck everyother bullet on the feed ramp because they are so flat on the end on the bullet.


Has anyone else had a problem with FTF with blunt nose bullets? I just bought some 147gr WWB TCMC flatnose. Will these work ok in a P99?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine will feed anything. I used to carry hydrashok exclusively.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't own a P99(yet), but have you considered reloading? It really opens up a whole slew of different ranges of ammo (within SAAMI specs of course) that you could experiment with using FMJ, FP, or HP to find that accuracy level you're looking for at a fraction of the cost once you invested in your equipment. And you don't have to load up 50 rounds of each to try a certain load.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Hevchev50 said:


> have you considered reloading?


Yes....but I've also considered buying a whole list of guns I don't have yet :mrgreen:

For right now my other intrests take alot of time and I have a hard time just shooting as often as I'd really like, so it's just easier to buy a case or so of ammo to have around an shoot when I want. The idea of experimenting with different loads does interest me, and being a bit of a "do it yourself guy" I like the aspect of making my own to.

I'm toying with the thought of buying a TC Conteder with a couple of different calibers for long range accurate shooting. I've only had the chance to shoot two different calibers at 100 yards an it was absolute magic. When I go that route, that'll be what probably pushes me into reloading.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I haven't talked to an owner of a TC Contender yet who DOESN'T reload for it. It was made for experimenting with different loads. They are phenominally( did I spell that right?) accurate with almost any load you can conjure up.


----------

